# Share your greyhound/shame hound/dirty dog horror stories



## CloudyESTL (Feb 20, 2019)

*I searched for sumthing like this but couldn't find.....
so anyway with out further adu ..we have ....
Greyhound horror stories...yes this here is for ur wicked n sicked tales of ur time on the old flea bitten hound....
so post em if u got em....*
I'm on one right darn now heading form Denver to salt lake...
But this time the trip is going well there were only like 5 people boreded in Denver so there's a ton of seats....I got plenty of space for my gear n banjo..
So as of right now....the hound is being good ...I'll keep u posted on how long that lasts


----------



## CloudyESTL (Feb 20, 2019)

Just kicked Bak on the fle bitten hound


----------



## CloudyESTL (Feb 20, 2019)

Hey I'm sure this could go sumplace else if sumone wants to put it sumplace else


----------



## noothgrush (Feb 20, 2019)

Got some friends who have had real shit luck on greyhounds. Getting stranded ect. I never had a problem and I have done a few cross country trips in my time. Greyhound travel gets shit on but I think its dumb. We all have one thing in common in the travel community and that's wanderlust. Let's not let false elitism tear is apart.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 20, 2019)

CloudyESTL said:


> Hey I'm sure this could go sumplace else if sumone wants to put it sumplace else



seems like the appropriate place, although i changed your thread title so more people will hopefully answer; although i could have sworn we had a similar thread here somewhere...


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Feb 21, 2019)

*Ah Greyhound! I always love the back seat, like a couch. you can lay your body down right there. The best seat in the bus!*

*Anyway, back in 2012, on my way to Tucson, AZ, I was exchanging buses in St. Louis, MO. The bus I got on was to go all the way to L.A.*

*This bus was a disaster, it was old (probably Greyhound trying to save money) and when the bus had to get refueled and cleaned up especially the toilet, it was a disaster.*

*Every time the bus made a turn, all this blue liquid was coming from the toilet and going all over the floor including outside the restroom.*

*I called it the "Duct Tape" bus. Some of the seats looked worn out and one seat had duct tape on it! The bus even looked like it was duct tape outside! That's why I called it, the "Duct Tape" bus!*

*The bus had no WiFi, no charging stations of course it was old and very uncomfortable to ride on.*

*That's my Greyhound story.*


----------



## Strangeandsolo (Feb 21, 2019)

Greyhound is a porta potty on wheels. However greyhounds employees are hands down the best. I got food and tix home 2x when work or life went bad God bless this little old lady in 2004 in el Cajon she got me home on 15.00 and 2 meal vouchers. Also... never leave greyhounds station no matter the layover. I got mugged in ATL in 2013 and that sucked.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Feb 21, 2019)

saw a dude have a heart attack and die in a station somewhere in the midwest, another guy in the nashville station before it got moved got jumped by someone witha 2x4, came back to the station with an xray and a cast on his arm. Said he was a trucker.
Got taken off a bus in Atlanta after some dude threatened to blow us all up, dudes in armor rolled in with dogs to check it out. Someone said they found a bomb in the luggage compartment, but probably just a passenger spreading tall tales.
16 hour lay over in salt lake city, a cold ass night in outside of hodges SC after the station closed, 2 days in the kansas city station, (almost stayed with a guy but he gave me the creeps) 

Despite all that and more ive always been witness to some really cool shit. Tarot readings in the smokers pit, an insane someone who mentioned my mothers death and how she died without me saying anything, she also ate mustard packets and her eyes held some saddness i cant explain. A man on a mission from god who showed me so much kindness in a two hour layover i cried in my seat once we took off. General comradiery from being in the suck with a bunch of strangers. 

The grey hound is brutal but divine. Heard that from some old dude on transit from little rock to colorado.

Damn monster machine is a part of me at this point.


----------



## Jackthereaper (Feb 21, 2019)

Not the greatest story, but i watched a dude hustle a few travelers out of their money with the “shell game”. Dude prob took $400 off a group of people that were traveling on the same bus as me in detroit. It seemed like they lost everything because they werent even hitting the vending machines after that and they had been doing so hard before.


----------



## CloudyESTL (Feb 21, 2019)

Strangeandsolo said:


> Greyhound is a porta potty on wheels. However greyhounds employees are hands down the best. I got food and tix home 2x when work or life went bad God bless this little old lady in 2004 in el Cajon she got me home on 15.00 and 2 meal vouchers. Also... never leave greyhounds station no matter the layover. I got mugged in ATL in 2013 and that sucked.


Yeah I got ..robbed in ATL ..that's hands down the worst Greyhound station iv come accross..so far..


----------



## CloudyESTL (Feb 21, 2019)

Damn these are freaking good stories...I'm currently at the Reno amtrack..Greyhound put me on an Amtrak from salt lake City to Reno...now that was luxury...but now it's Bak in the suck waiting on my delayed grey hound....
Nothing over the top happened this trip....
When I was on layover in still played magic the gathering and made prison burritos with ramen and siracha and BBQ tuna....dude had magic cards...it was a good time.


----------



## CloudyESTL (Feb 21, 2019)

Reno Greyhound lounge..check out that pointless orange cone


----------



## CloudyESTL (Feb 21, 2019)

Oh and for all u traincore fools...they have a railroad museum..sponcered by amtrak


----------



## docbrawlstar (Feb 22, 2019)

Maaan it sounds like the Greyhound is crazy down in the states! My story really isn't a horror story but it's kinda cool. I was heading out to BC and I'm from the prairies so there was a lot of cool shit. Everything up til past Calgary was uneventful until I saw a mountain for the first time. Everyone looked at me like a crackhead cause I was like a little kid in a candy store haha. Stopped off in Golden smoked a joint with a couple other stoners and I just got super ripped. Hit up Revelstoke or some little town and bought some booze that got poured out in front of me LOL then a couple hours later I made it to my destination. Shitty thing is Greyhound only runs in a couple places in Canada now so looks like my thumbs my new best friend!


----------



## Ringo (Feb 22, 2019)

Not sure this is entirely a “greyhound horror story”, but it was a crazy, disorienting and stresssf experience none the less. At one point I thought I was catching a felony. April 2008. Houston. I’m bored as shit, been waiting in the station for hours when this huge, muscular, black dude with a doo rag and sunglasses on blasts through the front door and pretty much yells “who wants to smoke some weed?!? Follow me!” I was hesitant in Houston, but he looked pretty normal and naturally, I wanted to smoke some weed so me and few other guys followed him out the door. We got outside and he explained he didn’t have any weed yet, at which point everybody but me bailed. Once again, naturally. I asked if he knew where to get weed, he said he did and I had like 7 hours till my bus left with nothing better to do so I said fuck it and we walked downtown to a large central plaza somewhere. We hung around for probably an hour, with my new friend who called himself “Jamaica” working anyone there to get a 20$ bag brought to him. Thankfully he genuinely had my back, because a lot of them started asking about “white boy with the backpack” and undercover cops after a while. Little did I know... Anyway, dealer shows up after two hours, and we follow him onto a river walk type thing along a bayou. He pulls out a fake cell phone that’s actually a scale, and as soon as he drops the first nug onto it I hear behind me “STOP, HANDS UP, HOUSTON POLICE” I turn and two under covers have guns drawn on us from 20 ft above on a stair set. The dealer grabs his shit and runs, the cops blast by us chasing him. Jamaica very calmly laughs and says “well shit we better get out of here”. We walked again, for 3-4 miles this time, to a McDonald’s in SW Houston. The whole time he’s reassuring me he’s gonna get us some weed. In the McDonald’s he’s asking around, and eventually is able to straight up seduce a woman who was claiming had “no weed”, into selling him a pre wrapped 20 from her purse?!? That was when I realized this guy was on some other plateau of existence. We smoked in alley somewhere, and I was morbidly stoned. Back at the greyhound an hour later, with an hour to kill standing in line. The whole time Jamaica walks around talking people into sharing their food with him. Many people. At one point, he’s hitting on a teenage girl in front of her grandmother, hand feeding the girl grapes out of a bag her grandma is holding!! That got the police called. They came, and I watched paranoid as fuck from the corner while Jamaica talked the cops down and had them laughing within five minutes. We board the bus late afternoon, I pass out. Jamaica wakes me up in Baton Rouge later that night, where another traveler boards and gives us a bag of crawfish to share cause we’re ripped and hungry as hell. 7 AM, Jamaica wakes me up in Mobile, AL to smoke. He takes me literally inbween two buses 15 fr over, reaches into the back of his pants and pulls the bag of weed out his ass right there in front of me. He made some joke about it. He rolled, we smoked his butt weed. Once again ripped into the outer stratosphere, armed with my own personal can of Pringle’s chips. 30 minutes in, I pop the can and start munching away. I kid you not, the guy hears me eating, realizes it’s roughly my seating area, stands up, takes the shades off, and stares down the aisle. He sees my stoned ass munching away, and literally YELLS “ YO WHITE BOY, GIMME SOME OF THEM CHIPS” and walks down the aisle, takes the rest of the can right out my hands. I’m like WTF, but maybe I earned it for scarfing hard on the crawfish the night before. I’ll never be sure, so much weed. Agreed that we rode on in relative peace and sobriety to Norfolk, VA. Where I gained a internet stalker (different story) and ditched Jamaica. I couldn’t stay on his level for the whole trip north, and he had latched on and just wasn’t gonna leave me be. There were two buses going to NYC minutes apart from Norfolk, so I just got on the wrong bus intentionally. I will never forget Jamaica though, something of a genius and one of the most amazingly affable people I can remember meeting in all my travels.


----------



## Minky (Feb 24, 2019)

Sounds like he had the gift of gab.


----------



## Barf (May 1, 2019)

@Ringo 

I've been putting an intro off for months now.

I gotta break the silence, that story was awesome.


----------



## roughdraft (May 1, 2019)

Ringo said:


> I wanted to smoke some weed so me and few other guys followed him out the door. We got outside and he explained he didn’t have any weed yet, at which point everybody but me bailed. Once again, naturally.
> 
> That was when I realized this guy was on some other plateau of existence. We smoked in alley somewhere, and I was morbidly stoned. Back at the greyhound an hour later, with an hour to kill standing in line. The whole time Jamaica walks around talking people into sharing their food with him. Many people. At one point, he’s hitting on a teenage girl in front of her grandmother, hand feeding the girl grapes out of a bag her grandma is holding!! That got the police called.



dude, just want you to know I could totally see and hear you acting this story out as I read it, absolutely hilarious, made my day


----------



## Frownsy (May 2, 2019)

So nothing too crazy happened, but it was a nightmare for me. Out of my 2 major runs with Greyhound, California to Oklahoma was pretty relaxed except we had to stop randomly cause I guess when I was sleeping an old rough looking couple started getting into a fist fight over the rest of a bottle of Wild Turkey. Oklahoma to New York had a little more going on and for me a person who is always just trying to stay invisible was a hell ride. 
Though the first thing didn’t happen to me, we had left Tulsa and made it to Joplin MO, maybe a week after that major tornado so pretty much any building that was near the bus station was gone. This guy at the front of the bus wakes up and starts looking around panicked. He gets off the bus and is just frantically looking around and realizes he wasn’t in Tulsa where he was supposed to get off. He breaks down and starts crying (I assume he hadn’t travelled a lot but still felt bad) For a while I made it with nothing really happening until Columbus. An older guy sat next to me and I usually just assess everyone near me cause duh... but the first thing I noticed were his nails were REALLY long and filed into points and under his nails were red looked like dried blood or old dried chewing tobacco and I know travelers aren’t the most well kept but the filing just caught my attention. Of course he feels the need to talk to me, it was a long time ago and I can’t remember how we got on the topic but he started telling me about how he used to be CIA and helped lock Hillary Clinton, George Bush, etc. in bunkers against their will and it’s really body doubles out there in the world fucking things up. I love a good conspiracy theory, but this dude was a little much and not in a fun way so I just let him talk until we made it to Erie, PA. I ducked and made it away from him and boarded my next bus and ended up sitting next to a bunch of Amish people, they didn’t go far, though the kids kept getting in trouble cause they kept looking at my phone. As I got closer to where I was getting to not a lot of people were left on the bus, maybe 5 or 6 of us after Buffalo. Now as a person living with Crohn's things tend to happen at the worst time, like puking and shitting blood on a Greyhound with 4 or 5 other people hearing you dying, shitting, and crying in pain. I was so embarrassed that I stayed in there until I had to get off the bus. Have not gotten on one since, but I’d do it again.


----------



## JohnnyNemo (Aug 2, 2021)

CelticWanderer said:


> Got taken off a bus in Atlanta after some dude threatened to blow us all up, dudes in armor rolled in with dogs to check it out. Someone said they found a bomb in the luggage compartment,


Same exact thing happened to me many years ago.

"Doin' the dog in the rear "( a drunken fellow traveler's term for being in the back of a Greyhound ) in WV, when a young dude gets on the bus at about 2am. 
He's quiet for an hour, then stands up and starts repeatedly chanting "Satan, Satan" 

Next, he locks himself in the bathroom for a half-hour and is thrashing around in there. Soon, we arrive at a rest stop. 
I'm not a narc, but I tell the bus driver what's going on, cuz I'm worried about this kid. 

Bus driver asks the kid what his name is and the kid said he didn't know. Long story short: Kid was schizophrenic and off his meds. 
Kid tells the bus driver he tried to climb out the window while the bus was moving, because "the bus was going to split in half."
Bus driver alerts cops. They call in the bomb squad with a dog. They do the dog in the rear for about 30 minutes, but...no bomb,
Kid gets detained for curfew violation and so his parents can come take him home. 

Other than that, 1,000 mile trip was uneventful, except for the guy who got off the bus in Memphis, TN, lied down in the middle of the floor of the bus station in font of 5 cops, pulled down his pants so everyone could see his junk, and started "evicting the squatters."


----------



## Roadtroll (Aug 4, 2021)

Wound up on the greyhound in canada the day they pulled the lines in mid winter.

Travel partner and myself had to find a way out of ontario and the rest of the way across canada.

Turned into an amazing trip but f*#k greyhound.


----------



## WanderLost (Aug 4, 2021)

I rode a greyhound from Savannah GA to Tucson AZ once, which is already a shitty time even if everything goes right..

Somewhere in Tx the driver mentions that some app on her phone won't let her log in to keep driving cuz she's over on hours (or something like that. I was towards the back of the bus). So she says we need to wait for greyhound to say she can keep driving. She waits a few minutes then starts driving. Rumours start circulating around the bus that's shes high af on meth, and some lady and her husband call the cops and the bus gets pulled over in Van Horn TX. The lady and her husband who called the cops start announcing shit to the bus and saying all kinds of weird shit. She tells everyone she has her CDL and blah blah and shes also an attorney and is gonna file a class action lawsuit against greyhound and gives everyone her info to call her when this is all over. Ofcourse none of it was true so ig she just wanted to either keep everyone calm or to just be a psycho wack job lol idk.

We all get out on the side of the road and wait for a new bus. We get a new bus after a couple hours and finally make it to el paso to get a shitty free meal from greyhound made by the super overwhelmed cooks that now have to make a whole bus of people food, cuz greyhound is a bunch of cheap bastard assholes who don't wanna refund a ticket no matter what happens on your ride. I can't wait til that shithole company finally goes under and the real bus companies take over.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 9, 2021)

WanderLost said:


> get a shitty free meal from greyhound made by the super overwhelmed cooks that now have to make a whole bus of people food, cuz greyhound is a bunch of cheap bastard assholes who don't wanna refund a ticket no matter what happens on your ride.


frankly i'm shocked they gave you any compensation at all. most of the times I've had a problem on the bus their answer is everything just short of 'tough shit buddy, deal with it'.


----------



## WanderLost (Aug 9, 2021)

Matt Derrick said:


> frankly i'm shocked they gave you any compensation at all. most of the times I've had a problem on the bus their answer is everything just short of 'tough shit buddy, deal with it'.


Haha I bet. I think the "attorney" must've smooth talked em lol.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 17, 2022)

I'm bumping this thread because of how awesome it is. 

I'll edit my story into this post when I get a minute after my (city) bus drops me off in SLC.


----------



## The Toecutter (Dec 17, 2022)

My worst experience on the bus was seeing a bunch of cops rifle through my belongings, without probable cause, or a warrant. That angered me. But supposedly, riding the bus means you willingly gave consent to be searched. Which is absolute horseshit, but that is what the courts say is the case.

Basically, one of the police dogs sniffing through everyone's belongings alerted the cops it had found something. The cops then decided to go through ALL of the belongings in the general area that the dog alerted, including my duffle bag. They unzipped my bag and dumped everything onto the ground from a height of about 2 feet. My laptop computer crashed to the ground, cracking the case(fortunately the computer still worked). I then had to wait for them to finish going through everyone else's belongings before I could repack everything, which took me about 10 minutes and I almost missed my next bus because of it.

Another bad experience that stood out was being forced to use a Mens' room where the stall doors were removed. I'd rather not pollute this topic with that story, so it is being posted in the link below:

Good morning - https://squattheplanet.com/threads/good-morning.44001/post-318346

Fortunately, the company had the good sense to eventually replace those stall doors at a later date. I know this because the doors were there two years later the next time I stopped at that station.


----------



## mrose (Dec 21, 2022)

I took a grey hound from San Francisco to kw FL with my bf at the time it was the 
w o r s t longest ride ever. We were pretty messed up at the time. We had got scabies in SF and had a baddd vodka habit. We started going through dts soon after we started the trip. Stopped in Reno and got a half gallon of vodka named the white wolf lol. Never saw it before and never seen it since, but I remember us wasted saying the white wolf bit us. I think cops came and started searching the bus not for us idk i always thought a meth deal went down. We ended up drinking it within a couple days I can’t believe we didn’t space it out

Before you know it we are shaking like leafs on trees in the middle of no where dry county’s so even if we got off wouldn’t have mattered
I think we got off in Saint Louis and they wouldn’t let us back on. Some how we did the next day after getting some more vodka. The rest of the trip is kind of a blur but I remember itching like CRAZY and using the hand sanitizer in the bathroom to calm it down, while also shaking and hallucinating. We had a 16 hour lay over in Miami were we were only able to panhandle 1 dollar and share a 211. 
This was over 10 yrs ago now. 
I have never taken a grey hound since.


----------

